# Moving from AUS to USA



## Twiqurky (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I am very keen to move to USA. I have just come back from 4 weeks in NYC where I met a few people who would be willing to employ me when I can work in the USA, knowing full well I am an Australian citizen and not allowed to work without the right visa and paperwork.

So here is my dilemma.

I have been researching and reading and trying to make the process start but I seem to be confused about the first step. My initial plan is to:
- apply for a green card via the DV lottery
- start the necessary paperwork (if possible) to,obtain legal working/living rights in the USA
- return to NYC in early to mid January under the ESTA/VWP for 90 days to try and continue to process from inside the USA. If unsuccessful I am happy to leave the country and return soon after to continue.

If anyone has any advice to offer in regards to all that I would be very appreciative.

Thank you very much.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

It's always a good option to enter the lottery (in fact it's probably open right now)

For the other two options you'll need to be pretty special to be able to secure work in the US, and by special I mean able to do something that a local cannot, which usually means having a PHD in rocket surgery or something.

I'm sure someone who knows what they're talking about will come along shortly.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

*1st 1at*



Twiqurky said:


> :
> 
> - start the necessary paperwork (if possible) to,obtain legal working/living rights in the USA.


you cnnot file for a work visa only the employer can do that 
they file on April 1st
you need a degree ... it can cost them $5000 plus 
and if sucessful you start in Oct ..

there is also the E-3 visa for Australians 

job offers are mostly talk ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It takes more than a "friend" willing to give you a job for you to get a work visa. As Davis says, it's the employer who has to apply - and part of that process is a long (and somewhat expensive) process of getting authorization to hire a foreigner. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yags03 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Newbie in the Same boat*

Hi, I'm from Sydney hoping to Work/Live in L.A for a year.

I've looked into a J1 intern visa, J1 trainee visa and e3 visa with all requiring you to work in your field of study. I graduated from uni last year but do not wish to work in my industry (Construction - Project Management) due to the long hours, stress etc as I want to go more for the experience as opposed to just work.

I recently came across the H2B visa for seasonal work. Obviously I will be taking lots of money over with me and I'll be staying with family since min wage is much lower than syd. Just wanted to know the process for the H2B. 

- Is it a costly/long-winded process for the employer?
- If I wanted to change employer e.g for arguments sake Mcdonalds to KFC, what is the process to change over?
- would cafes/bar work be allowable under this visa?

I was given details of the USCIS website, but as it has no australian offices, no one can answer these questions properly and I am constantly running into automated operators.

Sorry for the life story but I'm very excited, confused and stressed about the whole situation.

yags


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

USCIS's H-2B Web site is quite clear I think, but here we go....



yags03 said:


> - Is it a costly/long-winded process for the employer?


It's a nontrivial process. Fortunately H-2Bs are not currently in short supply (as I write this), so there's no need for an employer to wait until the next annual allotment.



> - If I wanted to change employer e.g for arguments sake Mcdonalds to KFC, what is the process to change over?


Since it's an employer-sponsored highly temporary visa there is no such flexibility within the H-2B. You'd have to qualify for an adjustment of status to something else (e.g. marriage to a U.S. citizen), or you'd have to qualify for a brand new H-2B (and almost certainly from outside the U.S.) The H-2B is limited to an absolute maximum duration of 3 years.



> - would cafes/bar work be allowable under this visa?


Unlikely but theoretically possible. The employer must properly recruit U.S. employment eligible workers in the U.S. first as part of the process. If and only if those open positions remain unfilled at prevailing market wages, then the employer can proceed to an H-2B. This is all explained rather well at the Department of Labor's Web site linked from USCIS's Web site.


----------



## Akandi (Oct 18, 2013)

yags03 said:


> Hi, I'm from Sydney hoping to Work/Live in L.A for a year.
> 
> I've looked into a J1 intern visa, J1 trainee visa and e3 visa with all requiring you to work in your field of study. I graduated from uni last year but do not wish to work in my industry (Construction - Project Management) due to the long hours, stress etc as I want to go more for the experience as opposed to just work.
> 
> ...



There's An australian company I think called the global work and travel company which helps arrange working holidays for young non-professionals.

They might help


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

Just get your employer to file for an E3 visa. Very easy, The other options are basically not options. You need a degree though. No degree no hope I'm afraid.


----------

